# Airborne Multigaming Sucht Memeber für Classic Lucifron



## Marf11023 (19. August 2019)

Willkommen bei der zukünftigen Gilde “[AiR]Airborne_Multigaming”.
Wir werden ab dem 27.8. auf einen deutschen Classic-Realm zu finden sein und uns dort auf der Seite der Allianz auf einem PvP-Server unsere Wurzeln schlagen.

*Jetzt fragt ihr euch sicher wer wir sind.*

Dazu erklär ich euch erstaml worfür die kürzel vor unserm Gildennamen stehen.
“AiR” steht für den Muligaming-Clan “Airborne”. Dies ist eine große Community von Spielern, die die unterschiedlichsten Spiele gemeinsam spielen und denn es schon seit über 13 Jahren gibt. Bei uns wird eine familiäre und freundliche Atmosphäre geboten, wovon ihr euch selber überzeugen könnt.

*Und jetzt zur Gilde:*

Ich selber bin erst seit gut 3 Monaten bei der “Airborne” und fühle mich dort sehr wohl. Als ich erfuhr, das der Release meines alten lieblingsgames “WoW-Classic” kurz bevor stand, war ich überglücklich. So entschloss ich mich noch gleich, nach gleichgesinnten bei uns im Clan zu suchen und war über die große Anzahl die sich meldeten so begeistert, das ich mich gleich entschloss eine eigende Gilde samt Raid und Co. wieder auf die Beine zu stellen.

*Was soll das Ziel der Gilde sein?*

Unser Ziel soll es sein, den PvE Content im durchnitlichen Tempo zu Clearen. Das heißt, das wir den Raidcontent bis zum erscheinen eines neuen Contents gern gecleart haben wollen. Außerdem soll es für die PvP begeisterten unter uns auch eine PvP Gruppe geben wobei der PvE Content natürlich Vorrang hat.

*Das haben wir euch zu bieten:*

*** 1. - Allianz PvP Server**
*** 2. - freundliche familiäre Community (ca.700Spieler)**
*** 3. - eine Gute Raidplanung, -Vorbereitung und Leitung**
*** 4. - ein Teamspeak (200 aktive Leute täglich) sowie Forum**
*** 5. - ein faires Dkp-System **
*** 6. - wir werden dich bei Fehlern nicht zusammenfalten sondern aufbauen**
*** 7. - bei uns findet ihr auch reichlich Spieler anderer Spiele mit denen ihr auch gern mal etwas anderes Spielen könnt, falz euch gerade nicht nach WoW ist**
*** 8. - nach Möglichkeit soll es auch zukünftig ein Gildentreffen geben wo wir uns dann auch persönlich sehen und kennenlernen können sowie ingame Events**

*Was verlangen wir von euch:*


Ihr solltet Spaß am spielen in einer Gemeinschaft haben, sozial und hilfsbereit eingestellt sein sowie 21+ Jahre alt sein und unsere Clanregeln beachten.
Für den Raid/Spiel verlangen wir natürlich:


das ihr eure Klasse kennt
das ihr versucht euer Gear selbstständig auf den besten Stand zu halten
stehts Raidvorbereitet seit (beim Raid gepimpt seit sowie euch über die Bossguides vorab informiert habt)
auch bereit seit ggf. mal auf einen anderen Spec zu skillen sollte es von nöten sein
zuverlässlich seit (An-/Abmeldet) Pünktlich vor der Raidinstanz steht
und was mir ganz wichtig ist und ich früher sehr geschätzt habe: wenn ihr online seit , das ihr dann auch im Ts-aktiv seit, damit wir uns alle Kennenlernen und gemeinsam Spaß haben
*Wie sollen die Raidzeiten sein:*

Diese werden mit allen Membern entschieden sobald wir die Spielerzahlt erreicht haben.
Geplant ist aber an 3 Tagen zu Raiden wobei wir später auf denke ich 2 Tage kommen und an dem 3 Tag eher die Farmbosse machen werden wo nur noch wenige etwas von benötigen und evtl. der ein oder andere auch mal mit dem Twink mitkommen kann.
Einer der Raidtage wäre aber auf jedenfall der Sonntagabend (20.15Uhr bis 23Uhr), Samstag: 19Uhr bis 23 (24) Uhr und der Freitag 20.30 bis 23 (24Uhr) oder der Mitwoch 19Uhr bis 22.30Uhr zwischen denen dann noch abgestimmt wird.

*Dann noch ein Paar Worte zu mir:*

Ich bin 32 Jahre alt und bin auch Berufstätig.
WoW habe ich seit dem ersten Tag des erscheines gespielt und mich gleich in diese Welt verliebt.
Mit dem erscheinen von Cataclysem und danach habe ich allerdings auch immer wieder eine Pause eingelegt, da das Spiel für mich seine Wurzeln verloren hatte und eine Richtung einschlug, die mir nicht mehr so sehr gefiel. Zu Zeiten von Burning Crusade habe ich selbst mit 4 Chars geraidet, wobei ich bei 3 Chars selbst die Raidleitung übernahm und daher auch schon das ein oder andere Wissen mitnehme.

_*Wie gehts nun weiter?*_

Sollten wir euer Interesse geweckt haben, so könnt ihr euch bei uns Bewerben. Dies erfolgt im Teamspeak von einem Supporter für den Bereich WoW, wo wir für offene Fragen eurerseits auch gerne weiterhin zur verfügung stehen. Solltet ihr keinen Antreffen so könnt ihr euch auch bei uns im Forum in der WoW Rubrik eine Bewerbung hinterlassen und wir führen später eine Unterhaltung. Andernfals könnt ihr mich noch per battletag: Dante#23614 addenund schreibt mich da einfach an.

Link unserer Clanpage: https://www.airborne-gaming.de/
Ts-Daten: airborne.ts3.wtf
-> zum bewerben bitte einfach oben in den Raum “Support WOW” gehen und ein entsprechender Supporter meldet sich bei euch (bzw. notfals das Forum nehmen)
Mein Battletag: Dante#23614


----------

